# List of supporting documents for approved spouse visa



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

I thought, I will list down the supporting documents that I and my wife(British National) had submitted . The solicitor helped us prepare the necessary documents. 
Could be of help


Sponsor's Documents 
12 pay slips prior to application
latest P60
12 bank statements
Driving Licence (counterpart)
GP registeration / Voter's registeration
employment contract
latest employment reference letter (since, what level, salary (annual package) ) - for spouse visa for Home Office
All pages of my passport
Tenancy Agreement 
Consent letter / declaration


Applicant's Paperwork 
Passport original along with scanned copy (all pages with stamp including resident permit)
6 months bank statement 
6 months payslips
employment contract
Residence proof (utilies / bills)
Degree certificate and transcripts including English test - NARIC qualification
TB Screening test result / certificate


Common Documentation
Marriage Certificate
Skype contact
Email exchanges
Phone proving my bills for convos (both of us)
Travel Proofs for visits
Photos together 
Ceremony Photos
Receipts of Venue etc relating to marriage
Printout of Wedding invitation


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You did submit applicant's original passport and two passport photos, though I believe in Dubai you can apply without having to leave your passport because of UAE's immigration and residence rules.


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You did submit applicant's original passport and two passport photos, though I believe in Dubai you can apply without having to leave your passport because of UAE's immigration and residence rules.



Oh no ! Not at all. Passport is mandatory !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but isn't there a facility to take your original passport, and they take a photocopy of it and return, as under UAE law, you must have your passport available for inspection at any time if you are a foreigner? And when your visa is to be issued, you must of course submit your passport for the entry clearance sticker to be affixed, but you won't be without your passport for weeks on end?


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, but isn't there a facility to take your original passport, and they take a photocopy of it and return, as under UAE law, you must have your passport available for inspection at any time if you are a foreigner? And when your visa is to be issued, you must of course submit your passport for the entry clearance sticker to be affixed, but you won't be without your passport for weeks on end?


Nope. One has to submit the original passport at the time of bio metrics. Besides, as a resident , we have a national ID card called Emirates id, which anyway has all the details of the resident.

Passport deposition is a must !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok. Maybe in Saudi Arabia? They have this facility in Russia at extra fee.


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Ok. Maybe in Saudi Arabia? They have this facility in Russia at extra fee.


I can't comment as I strongly believe in ' half baked knowledge is dangerous' )


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just checked. You have to submit your passport in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## karachikid (Jan 14, 2015)

*Photocopies taken out*

Hello all 
just thought I'd post what I and my husband (PAKISTAN) submitted today : 

ALSO - NEWSFLASH - the guys at Gerrys Application Centre had taken and returned ALL the photocopies we made and said that they are NO LONGER NEEDED. please remember this as a note to anyone taking their application down to visa centres. I don't know if its just ISB or worldwide but perhaps if you have copies maybe set them as a separate pile in case they get handed back to you. 

so anyway heres the list as we gave it : 

Applicant : 


Introduction Letter 
Original Passport Current and 1 previous passport 
2 Passport photos - which they actually retook at the centre saying that the paper was too shiny on the ones my husband took ! 
certified and attested NIC card copy
Degree and Masters Certificates 
Original Letter from NARIC UK to verify qualifications
english course certificates ad hoc

*Sponsor (ME) *

Supporting Letter 
Sponsorhip Undertaking form 

passport copies (all pages) certified by UK Solicitor 
Certified Birth Certificate 
2 Passport Photos 


6 x Month Bank statements 
6 x month Payslips 
2 P60s 2012-2013 and 2013-2014
Annual Tax Statement from HMRC 
Letter from Employer confirming employment salary and term 


Original Nikah Nama stamped by Union Council 
English Translation attested by Foreign Office Islamabad 
Original Decree Absolute and Talaaq Nama from previous marriage 
nikah photos 


message history from whats app, email, phone and BBM 
Photos - around 4 of time spent together 
Copies of Airline etickets luggage tags and boarding cards for all visit flights 
copies of receipts for gifts sent 
copies of Westen Union Receipts for money received 


Copy of Land Registry for Property 
standing order mandate for council tax 
Council Tax Statements 
Polling Card 
Photos of property inside and out 
Floor plans - done myself as I am not sharing with an adult 
Letter of authority from relative (homeowner) that we can live at the property
Copy of Title Deeds 
Copies of Utilty Bills in my name to show i have been living at the property and paying the bills 
copy of electoral roll registry entry 

Married 17/02/14
Application Submitted Online 09/01/15
Appointment at Application Centre to submit documents 14/01/15


Gerrys worker said the answer will be anything between 3 and 6monthsm he signed up for SMS updates so lets see what happens


----------



## karachikid (Jan 14, 2015)

so we submitted the application in January and were expecting to hear by 9th April (12 weeks) . we received an email from Islamabad that the application was processed and being sent back to Gerrys on 16th March !! omg so many butterflies, then an email the next day from Gerrys to say they have received the paperwork and 5mins later Gerrys guy calls to say come and collect it. Hubby went this morning 18/03/15 and picked up the passport which had the accepted visa stamped !!! whoooohoooo so happy finally all the stress from the past year paid off. now plans to come over by end of June inshallah. 
hope you guys also have success. 





Timeline:
Married 17/02/14
Application Submitted Online 09/01/15
Appointment at Application Centre to submit documents 14/01/15
Processed 16/03/15
Received Visa 18/03/15


----------



## lara24 (Jun 9, 2015)

Were you called for an interview?


----------

